# Jetstream Atherectomy Catheter



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone coded a procedure using the Jetstream G2 catheter?  A rep. stated the catheter can be used for atherectomy or thrombectomy.  Both procedures use a different C-code, so I looking for some help.  Can I use two different c-codes for the same piece of equipment?
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski CIRCC


----------

